# Umm....$1,200....I don`t think so....



## Ray (Aug 22, 2012)

What do you ``true collectors`` think?

http://hudsonvalley.craigslist.org/atq/3154284327.html


----------



## Rambler (Aug 22, 2012)

What on earth has he been smoking? Must have watched one too many picker and pawn shows.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think God must work on a quota system--so many idiots for so many normal people! V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Aug 22, 2012)

This must be that ultra rare model that came without those annoying fenders and chainguard. Up until now this model has only been whispered and rumoured about. Now here it is in living color, proof at last..........open your wallets, run to your nearest bank machine, step up, make the purchase now!


----------



## hzqw2l (Aug 22, 2012)

*Math is hard*

Just move the decimal 2 places and it's fixed:

$12.00


----------



## how (Aug 22, 2012)

Rambler said:


> What on earth has he been smoking? Must have watched one too many picker and pawn shows.




You dont get stupid watching the pickers or pawn shows, you get smarter. Anyone that has watched pickers knows Mike is a bike nut, he has some good knowledge about vintage bikes.
Never once on the show has he bought a woman's bike..not once. That's cause he knows for the most part they hav3e very little collector value. You shouldnt blame stupidity and ignorance on those shows.

The bike is worth 50 bucks,,it is missing many parts,,and isnt valuable with all the parts. 

You can see outrageous prices all day long on craigslist.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 22, 2012)

> Just move the decimal 2 places and it's fixed:
> 
> $12.00




I was thinking four decimal places.

$.1200


----------



## vincev (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe you get a semi packed with 200 of them.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 22, 2012)

$12.00 is good....$24 on a good day!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 23, 2012)

$12 then I'd part it out.


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 24, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I think God must work on a quota system--so many idiots for so many normal people! V/r Shawn




Which ones are us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 15, 2018)

sm2501 said:


> Which ones are us?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ha, maybe both at the same time...


----------



## modelt23 (Apr 15, 2018)

how said:


> You dont get stupid watching the pickers or pawn shows, you get smarter. Anyone that has watched pickers knows Mike is a bike nut, he has some good knowledge about vintage bikes.
> Never once on the show has he bought a woman's bike..not once. That's cause he knows for the most part they hav3e very little collector value. You shouldnt blame stupidity and ignorance on those shows.
> 
> The bike is worth 50 bucks,,it is missing many parts,,and isnt valuable with all the parts.
> ...



It's all staged scripted rehearsed nonsense, buying things or supposedly buying things from people.Reality TV  I don't watch!


----------



## ratina (Apr 15, 2018)

He’s bought women’s bikes on the show before


----------

